# Licensed and insured contractor needed



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking to have someone - or company - to do some work around my house. I am a licensed general contractor in FLand have been for over 20 years - so no BS please - I know better. Since I can't afford to move, I decided to add on and I'm looking for prices for a few different things, the largest being adding a Florida room. PM if interested...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

You have pm. See you monday.


----------

